# picking a bag



## bradtash (Dec 29, 2009)

hey all,
i have always used the heavy bags at my gym but due to work committments i have to move for 6 months.
i want to practice at home what i have learnt over the last year while away and that means getting a bag. i always wanted a bag but never got around to getting one.
i found a 6ft one that is 50kgs for $190 AUS. and a 60kg one for $225 AUS. is the extra 10kg worth the money?
any help would be great thanks.
brad.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 29, 2009)

Before you buy the bag -- think about where and how you'll mount it.  You need adequate mounting and support not only for the bag, but for the forces it'll take when kicked.


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 29, 2009)

Actually what is the material the bag is made out of?

That's important as well, as that will give an intelligent opinion as to how long the bag will hold up.

For Muay Thai I always found the banana bags to be beneficial. 
Something like Fairtex or a few others, I would recommend getting one unfilled so you can fill it with whatever you feel necessary for your training.


----------



## Jimi (Dec 29, 2009)

Banana Bag, Banana Bag, Banana Bag, did I mention I like the BANANA BAG. lol. I have found that I have my preference for bags but a lot of it depends on your environment to suspend and area to train with-in. 

I have also found that sometimes you work with what you have access to, so look into what may be in the area sporting equipment wise etc... unless you plan to get the bag before the move. look at play it again sports or on craigslist for a cheap alternative to spending money on high end gear.

Many like myself have in the past taken an old military duffle and used it. Good training can be worked on most any equip. as long as it is not un-safe. The best training is not always done on the most expensive gear money can buy. Many train w/ ghetto gear so to speak and still cultivate great skills.

Find what you can and make due. Since you posted this in the Muay Thai area, again I suggest BANANA BAG. Best of luck w/ finding good gear for your move. PEACE JIMI


----------



## Rob2109 (Dec 29, 2009)

One thing - make sure it's 100% leather. Synthetic doesn't stand up to a good beating as well as leather. I'm sure it will be though at that price.


----------



## grado (Dec 29, 2009)

I think find a place mount the bag is not easy, I like simple and easy things to instead of bags.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 3, 2010)

For OP, any luck on the bag's yet? Or still searching?


----------



## bradtash (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for the posts everyone,
i was back home for new years so havent had a chance to be on here.
i have been to a few martial art suppliers around and havent had any luck finding a decent bag, the ones i mainly am finding are 4ft however i am looking for a 6ft one.
the two from the original post are still available but are not leather, is this much of a problem?
mounting the bag should not be a problem as i am getting a stand made up for the bag by a welder friend. i am lucky enough to be able to bolt the stand to the ground so i dont think that should be too much of an issue.
i will continue my search and let you know what i find.


----------



## Rob2109 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know that getting synthetic pads is a waste of money, I've seen new pads burst their stitching after an hour of heavy hits. I'm not sure if the same applies to bags though, unfortunately i'm not in a position to be buying a heavy bag


----------

